# [AUS/GLOBAL] Looking to finish Series 5



## Cathy (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm based on Australia. Would prefer AU/EU cards over NA cards, but I'll take what I can get 

NEED:
01, 10, 19, 22, 27, 29, 32, 49

DOUBLES:
04, 07, 08, 18x2, 23, 24, 25, 26, 30, 31x2, 33, 38x2, 47x2

Thanks in advance!


----------

